# Those of you with small not fancy, or fixer upper trailers



## mydaddysjag (Feb 19, 2009)

I love admiring all of the large gooseneck trailers, and the top of the line miniature trailers, and would love to have a trailer like Jill, but right now something like that just isn't practical for us, for a few reasons. One being budget, two being truck size, three being the fact that I only have 2 minis and don't need a big trailer. We were originally going to look into getting an aluminum trailer, but they went up in price a bit since I last looked into them. A few years ago I was looking at a new 3 horse gooseneck with a decent dressing room for $15,000, nothing too fancy, but drop down feed doors, dividers with pads, rubber lined walls, etc. I think that company went out of business (Custom Fab) and recently when I priced a new aluminum 2 horse bumper pull without a tiny dressing room it was in the $14,000 price range.

We mutually decided that it would be better to buy an older fixer upper steel 2 horse and save up for a few years to get an aluminum trailer. Don't want to chance over extending ourselves, and I just bought a new horse.

Every trailer I have ever bought has been a used steel trailer, so I know the things to look for, and We're only looking into trailers with cosmetic issues. My requirements are solid frame, no rusted through areas on body, working lights, working brakes, and would prefer either the front area with full escape door So I can dress in my trailer, or tack area. I think I found the trailer for a nice price about an hour from me, and we're going to see it Saturday. Its actually the same layout as my trailer I sold this past summer, that I majorly regret selling. It has some dents, a little surface rust, and it has (new) car tires instead of trailer tires. That's something I'm probably going to have to replace, because from what I know car tires aren't safe on a horse trailer.

So, those of you with small trailers, or fixer upper trailers, feel free to let me know what kinds of tips you have for maximizing storage, before and after pictures, or even just show upgrades that have made a big difference in your trailer.


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, let me tell you when I got the trailer below, which is my first horse trailer, I was just as excited as when I got my "fancy" gooseneck one!!!

I still love this little trailer which I bought second hand but in great condition for $1500. The lady I buoght it from only paid $1000 for it when she bought it. So deals are out there and this little trailer is easy to pull and holds 3-4 minis. It is 5' tall, 5' wide, and 8' long. I had thought of selling it when I got the gooseneck, but it is just to handy to part with. If you watch the LB sales board, you'll see deals like it pop up every now and then.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 19, 2009)

First, keep in mind how much it will or won't cost to fix a trailer (tires, wiring, brakes, brake lights, if it is steel is their rust, if it is aluminum, the frame is still steel-is their hidden rust on the frame, hows the floor,hows are the walls....) lots of questions, not to mentin will it pass inspection.

I had a big horse trailer, sold it and got a mini trailer. You can get a mini stock type trailer for around $3000-$3500 NEW and honestly, They can do a stock in aluminum for not much more. (the price of aluminum is way down).

I got mine from a place in VA (Troutville) it is an Adam Trailer. They have stock on hand or can have them make what you want and they have been around for over 20 years.


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 19, 2009)

Carolyn R said:


> You can get a mini stock type trailer for around $3000-$3500 NEW


Would you please, please, pretty please, point me in the direction of a deal like this? I can't find a Miniature Horse horse trailer for that anywhere and I have been looking and looking and looking for nearly a year now.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 19, 2009)

Since you're talking about a "fixer upper" or some "handyman" work - thought I'd share what we did for our first trailer (and still use today).

We converted our Harley bike trailer into a mini trailer LOL

It holds 5 minis slant load. We made the brackets on the walls and then made the dividers from plywood - removeable panels on hinges with pins so can use them all, just a couple or remove totally to haul bikes again (doubt that will ever happen).

We put a rubber mat on the floor that covers the tie-down rings in the floor. Cut in a sliding window on each side for ventilation (which we should have done first - it was hard enough cutting through the trailer but now we had to cut around the metal brackets we had installed for the panels). These pictures don't show the windows as they were added after.

It's just a small enclosed bumper pull and while it carries 5 minis, it's easy for me to pull alone with the Explorer if I don't want to drive the great big truck. It looks longer/deeper in the pictures but it's really small. I think only 6x10 actually.

It's not a ramp trailer - double doors on back so we had to come up with a way to "hold in the last end horse" while we shut the doors LOL so we have a slide in (drop in) end panel as you can see in the picture. The rest of the dividers swing on hinges and lock in with a pin to the metal studs on the walls.

Everything is removable so the trailer can be used for other things as well. Works great for the time being. We've made some long trips in this trailer and the horses always did well.

We lucked out and got the trailer several years ago for the Harleys - cheap - I think like 1,200 bucks so even with what we spent on the conversion a year ago it didn't cost alot.

Just thought I'd share the idea -



Here are a couple of pictures taken the first time we tried out our homemade mini trailer LOL:


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 19, 2009)

*What I was told to do by an experienced mini owner/breeder was to just buy a cargo triler, a larger one so you can walk in it to clean it and do matience and what not, and have the manufactorer cut out the windos and roof vents, and then I imagine you could just put in the dividers if you wanted them yourself, or, you could yourself or have someone cut out windows and vents and such



good luck on the trailer search*


----------



## CZP1 (Feb 19, 2009)

My first trailer (and still have) my husband bought for me for a Christmas present in 1998. We paid $1200.00 for it. It is a 1975 2 horse bumper pull has some surface rust but is sound all steel. Hubby replaced the front aluminum on it and it has been rewired. The floor is sound, ours has treated wood floor with a plywood board over those with rubber mats. My husband took out the divider and moved it to the side where the emergency door is. It can be used for a one horse and carries my cart in the back. Italso is open as if if were a "stock" trailer. I have fit three minis in it very comforably. We have driven it all over (been back and forth to NY 4 times and once during a blizzard). I tow with a 1989 GMC suburban. Just enough but not too overwhelming to drive. It has paid for it self 20fold, even used to move furniture, race car parts.

It may not be the fanciest or prettiest thing, but it is safe, sound and does the job. I would love a new trailer, but can't justify spending the $$ right now. If you are able to fix up a trailer (wiring, replacing boards etc.) it may be cheaper for you. We could still sell our trailer for what we paid for it and a few bucks more.

Good Luck!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 19, 2009)

I've had a few fixer upper trailers, and I know to watch how much I'm spending on fixing it up so I don't spend more than I would on a trailer in decent shape. Been down that road before. The trailer I'm going to look at Saturday supposedly has all working lights, working brakes, and no rust through. It's major flaw are some dents in the front of the trailer, that are only cosmetic. The floor is supposed to be solid. Basically, im looking into fixer uppers that I am able to do myself, or with the help of my family.

I'll see if I can find a picture of my old trailer to show the type of trailer I'm looking at.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 19, 2009)

Jill said:


> Oh, let me tell you when I got the trailer below, which is my first horse trailer, I was just as excited as when I got my "fancy" gooseneck one!!!
> I still love this little trailer which I bought second hand but in great condition for $1500. The lady I buoght it from only paid $1000 for it when she bought it. So deals are out there and this little trailer is easy to pull and holds 3-4 minis. It is 5' tall, 5' wide, and 8' long. I had thought of selling it when I got the gooseneck, but it is just to handy to part with. If you watch the LB sales board, you'll see deals like it pop up every now and then.
> 
> Good luck!!!


I have that EXACT trailer and I LOVE it!! Handy, easy to pull, fits four with the dividers in it. More without. Awesome!

Of course, it's funny down here because people don't believe it's a "four-horse"....





Lucy


----------



## rubymtminis (Feb 19, 2009)

White Tail Minis, how far apart are your dividers, and do you tie the minis when hauling or just let them stand in the space? We have a real nice used two horse we got at a very good price. It only needs a new paint job. So I have been cruisin' here to find ideas for conversion as inexpensively as possibly. Thanks


----------



## mgranch (Feb 19, 2009)

I know what you're saying!! I so want a beautiful fancy mini trailer too but have an old, so old doesn't have a year probably sixtys 2 horse trailer that is in great shape though not pretty!! It hauls my 4 minis just great and I don't really need a nicer trailer just want one. But, won't do it have no extra money and need to be happy with what I have!!! Easier said than done!!! LOL Oh, my horses are all 4 best buds so I just load the bunch loose and shut the door!! No fancy dividers but works fine!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 20, 2009)

rubymtminis said:


> White Tail Minis, how far apart are your dividers, and do you tie the minis when hauling or just let them stand in the space? We have a real nice used two horse we got at a very good price. It only needs a new paint job. So I have been cruisin' here to find ideas for conversion as inexpensively as possibly. Thanks


The panels are 23 inches wide. Sounds narrow but actually plenty of room. They cannot turn around totally but they have room to move side to side. We've had some pretty wide pregnant gals in there and they still had plenty of room.

We do not tie their heads- just put alittle hay on the floor for them to munch. We tied a stallion once only because we hauled mares in there with him same time. Just a safety precaution due to genders - but normally don't tie anyone.

The panels are just couple inches off the floor - be sure to leave enough space for the thickness of the rubber mat and then an inch or two above that. The space at bottom is not high enough to worry about their feet or legs going under. I drove hubby crazy over safety issues. LOL

The top of the panels are cut to a slope - higher at heads and slope to butts. They cannot reach over to the other horse beside them at the head.

Your 2-horse trailer could be easily converted. Plywood is cheaper than buying those ready-made trailer dividers. We cut the first one out and then just used that as a template for the rest.

One thing - make sure you number your panels so you put them in/out in same order for an easy fit. The hinges are attached to the high end of the panel. That end stays stationary with a pin into a slot in the wall bracket. The lower end swings in/out and then locks into wall bracket with another pin. All is removable.

Hope that helps


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2009)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> The panels are 23 inches wide. Sounds narrow but actually plenty of room. They cannot turn around totally but they have room to move side to side. We've had some pretty wide pregnant gals in there and they still had plenty of room.


The stalls in my mini gooseneck are also right about that width. The horse area in that trailer is 10' long, 5 stalls, but the dividers take up some width, so really close to your dimensions. You are right, it is PLENTY of width for even pregnant mares, big B's, etc.



:yes


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 20, 2009)

Guys, when converting a trailer for Minis one must always remember you are hauling a live animal. With no windows in the trailer your horses stand to get heat stroke. Those metal and aluminum trailers can get pretty hot inside on a dry, hot, sunny day.

That is one of the reasons why horse trailers have windows. You can buy windows for your trailers and install them. There should be at least one in front and one in back to allow for air flow. There are also vents in the roof to allow for air flow. A trailer that is converted and is now lined with plywood can get way to hot for your horses. You may get to a show one day and find all of your horses have collapsed with heat stroke. Please be careful!!!

Also, make sure that the flooring beneath your horses is solid and sound. The last thing you need traveling 60 miles an hour on the highway is to have the floor give out on your old trailer.

And, the last thing to look at is your axels and brakes. An old trailer may have an axzel that is about to give way. I would have the axels checked to make sure.

Years ago I bought an old traier that Little King Farms used to own. They sold it to someone else, and I bought it from the new owners. Really nice Mini trailer with all the bells and whistles. It was a bumper pull. I took it in to have the tires changed, the brakes changed and a going over. Got out on the road, got to the AMHR Nationals with no problems, but on the way back, the axel went which blew out the tires on one side and the whole trailer dipped to the right. Fortunatly I was able to stop quickly as I felt a tung and hit the brakes. If I had not, the trailer would have flipped and flipped my truck. So please, all be careful with the used trailers you buy.


----------



## Reble (Feb 20, 2009)

We bought a 2 horse bumper trailer which had brand new tires paid $300.00

Had it refurbished, took out the manger where we can put in our 2 wheel cart and have room for 4-5 minis just tied, they all find their way to face side ways which I believe is best for them to keep their balance, had the floors reinforced and paint job.

Instead of playing around with lights, we have the magnet ones that can be removed for the winter.

Redone cost $700.00 so total $1000.00, we would like to convert the back doors to a step up instead of ramp, being harder for me to lift. (Maybe this year).

I believe we have had it now, 8 years.


----------



## HorseMom (Feb 20, 2009)

Reble said:


> We bought a 2 horse bumper trailer which had brand new tires paid $300.00 Had it refurbished, took out the manger where we can put in our 2 wheel cart and have room for 4-5 minis just tied, they all find their way to face side ways which I believe is best for them to keep their balance, had the floors reinforced and paint job.
> 
> Instead of playing around with lights, we have the magnet ones that can be removed for the winter.
> 
> ...



Does you mini van haul it alright. I would think that it would have a hard time.


----------



## Reble (Feb 20, 2009)

No problem and we have been hauling this trailer with our mini van for about 5 years now.

The weight for hauling is in the van manual and is fine, we used to haul two Paso Finos with the same van.

My daughter has used it to haul her Paso and Quarter horse, with no problems.

The first thing we asked when we bought the van and I should add they put the hitch on, to make the sale.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 20, 2009)

Riverdance has some excellent points and I totally agree - those converting older trailers would be wise to heed the advice. Great recommendations.

Our trailer was fairly new and in excellent shape when we bought it (no more than 5 years ago if that).

My first post does say that we installed windows - actually sliding windows with a screen so they get airflow from both sides. They are installed high enough so the airflow is overtop of the horses backs where they can feel it. I didn't think to mention we also have a roof vent.

We couldn't put a window in the front of the trailer as we tie our ramp (loading ramp) onto the front of the trailer in a bracket. We do intend on cutting some vent grates on either side (of where the ramp leans) though before summer heat. We finished this trailer in time for winter last year so it wasn't critical.

Our floor was in excellent condition and we hauled 3 Harley motorcycles so the weight bearing wasn't an issue for us. Solid floor that we drove the bikes up onto.

Regardless of where you travel, you should always carry a grease gun and grease the wheel-wells during your travel as a safety precaution.

No matter the distance we are hauling - we always stop along the route and check our horses - never make an entire trip without checking our precious cargo (I think I've mentioned "worry wart" in previous posts LOL).

One recommendation I'll add is when pulling the trailer - turn your overdrive OFF. We turn our overdrive off every time we pull the trailer. I don't know about the big trucks we have (as hubby normally drives them), but in my Ford Explorer when I haul - even though an upgraded V8 with upgraded tow package, we turn off the overdrive. This was a lesson learned the hard way. And the manual even gives this instruction. LOL


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2009)

I do agree about cargo carriers. I wouldn't really feel safe hauling my horses in anything that wasn't really built to haul horses and especially w/o two axles.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 20, 2009)

One of the main things Im persistent on is a trailer with enough windows, I have stayed in a horse trailer camping in the summer, I know how hot those beggers can get.

It would probably be cheaper to get a cargo trailer for me, BUT I want two axles, I want windows, I want tie rings on the outside, etc and by the time I would add those, I might as well just get a horse trailer. Plus, I would like to be able to convert it back to big horses incase I ever need to haul them.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 21, 2009)

I got my trailer, its a diamond in the rough, but was affordable. Needs some rust dealth with, but its surface rust and light bubbling, I'll need to do some mini converting, and some other stuff, but its useable until I save up for the aluminum trailer with a big dressing room that I want. Lights and brakes work, tires are good.


----------



## ibquackers20 (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought this 2 years ago for 1900.00

before






and took it to my dads after I sanded and painted my butt off

After painting






After my dad redid inside - tung and groove on walls / still needs work and trying to figure out how to raise the front - seems even tied my guy jumped into the front and had to get him out through the side door / dad made it to low.Plus when driving I also found that the top back doors make one heck of a noise so I have to figure out how to make them quieter






This summer will be getting breaks put in and have the tires and axels checked since we have not used it much

Not to jump on the topic but if anyone has any ideas for me just add or email


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2009)

Since the doors are just too short, maybe your dad could add a top door like a dutch door of expanded metal mesh that would open and close and also be locked into the bottom door when in use with hinges and a latch just like the bottom door. Your horse could see through it but would be contained.

I would try weatherstripping around the back door to cut down on the rattle. Just have to figure out where it is rattleling and see if it would help.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 22, 2009)

LBquackers, did you buy your trailer pads, or make them? Ive never seen them that wide, but would love wider padding like that.

If you made them, what materials did you use, and how did you do it.

I have the basic idea on how to do it, but the best materials to use etc would be beneficial to you.


----------



## ibquackers20 (Feb 22, 2009)

mydaddysjag - they are a type of polystyrene foam It comes in squares and each one interlocks in to the other , I bought them at Rona building supplies even seen them in canadian tire but they have different kids color ones -here is a link

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_...D=1235353533926

Called kids reversable tiles ,

Canadian tire might have black ones not sure,all I did was found some really thin plywood and cut it to the measurements of 1 stall and glued each square down and repeated it for the second one.This way if it needed a cleaning I just slide it out and take a hose to it and let dry outside. I even used them in the entrance way to my house except they are not glued down there.Really easy to keep clean and the dirt stays there and not tracked through the house from the kids and animals.


----------

